# Die richtige Steckdosenleiste



## RyzA (24. Mai 2018)

Moin!


Ich habe hier für meinen PC schon länger ein Steckdosenleiste (9 fach für verschiedene Steckertypen). Aber die ist glaube ich eine "Noname". Tüv Zeichen usw hat sie aber alle.
Letztens hatte ich alles abgestöpselt, PC abgebaut und sauber gemacht.  Meine Frau ist mitn feuchten Lappen überall lang gegangen. Ich habe ihr gesagt das sie den nicht zu nass machen soll.
Dann nach einiger Zeit wieder angestöpselt. Dann habe ich den Kippschalter gedrückt aber das Licht hat nicht mehr gebrannt und nichts ist passiert. Dann haben wir 5 Minuten gewartet und es ging wieder.
Kann es sein das da Feuchtigkeit reingekommen ist? Und da eine Schutzschaltung aktiv war?
Ich habe mich noch mit jemanden anderen unterhalten der meinte Brennenstuhl Steckdosenleisten wären ganz gut.
Kann eine falsche oder defekte Steckdosenleiste für den PC gefährlich werden? Oder passiert nichts wenn man ein gutes Netzteil hat?
Bin am überlegen wenn ich mir den neuen morgen PC abhole auch gleich ein bessere Steckdosenleiste zu kaufen. Zur Sicherheit.


----------



## riemann (24. Mai 2018)

230V sind lebensgefährlich und 230V können Feuer entfachen, das muss man sich bewusst sein.
Normales Wasser und Strom (Zitat: "...das sie den nicht zu nass machen soll...", also was der Lappen nass), ist keine gute Sache, weil das Wasser den Strom leitet. Aber wenn die Steckdosenleiste wieder trocken ist, kann man sie ohne Probleme weiter nutzen.
Für den Garten gibt es spezielle Steckdosenleisten (IP44), die mit Feuchtigkeit zurechtkommen. Das wird für ein Wohnzimmer aber nicht notwendig sein.
Der Strom läuft durch das Haus vom Keller in das Zimmer, von der Steckdose über die Steckdosenleiste in den PC. Jede Instanz hat eine eigene Absicherung, das fängt mit der Haussicherung an, geht über den Stromzähler zum Verteilerkasten, wo nochmal jede Leitung abgesichert wird, teilweise mit FI-Schalter für Außenbereich und Küche/Bad. Dein PC-Netzteil sichert alles innerhalb vom PC ab. Ist dort ein Kurzschuss oder eine Überlasst schaltet das Netzteil ab. Wenn die Zuleitung/Scheckdosenleiste zum Netzteil überlastet ist, dann sollte die Sicherung im Keller abschalten. 
Aber ich habe auch schon Steckdosenleisten schmelzen sehen, wenn man zu viele Geräte anschließt (Heizlüfter + mehrere PCs), da kommt dann auch nicht die Sicherung im Keller.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2018)

riemann schrieb:


> 230V sind lebensgefährlich und 230V können Feuer entfachen, das muss man sich bewusst sein.
> Normales Wasser und Strom (Zitat: "...das sie den nicht zu nass machen soll...", also was der Lappen nass), ist keine gute Sache, weil das Wasser den Strom leitet. Aber wenn die Steckdosenleiste wieder trocken ist, kann man sie ohne Probleme weiter nutzen.


Ja das ist mir bewußt. Meine Frau hatte die auch abgewischt als der Stecker der Steckdosenleiste aus der Wandsteckdose war. Also kein Strom zu dem Zeitpunkt drauf. Nass war der Lappen nicht aber feucht.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2018)

Habe mir letztens auch eine 6-fach Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz für mein PC gekauft.
Dabei war mir wichtig das ein EMI-/RFI-Rauschfilter vorhanden ist und ein Schutz gegen Überlaststrom als Blitzschutz.

Meine war jetzt nicht teuer mit 17 Euro.
"_V7 Überspannungsschutz »Surge Protector 6-fach Steckdosenleiste 2.0m_"

Hatte mich damals auch umgeschaut und auch einige von Brennenstuhl gefunden, die sehr gut sein sollen.
Am ende wird man es nie so genau wissen können, da zum einem hoffentlich nie der Fall eines Blitzeinschlag eintreten sollte und zum anderem erst dann ersichtlich ist ob die Schutzschaltung dazu ausreicht und es funktioniert. Nur ohne diesen Schutz kann teure Hardware die an so eine Steckdosenleiste hängt  beschädigt werden. Das hat jetzt nichts genau mit dem was zu tun was dein Anliegen ist, aber ich denke das dieses Thema auch nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen ist.

Bei meiner soll eine Energieaufnahme bis1050 Joules max. & Überlaststrom 22.500 A max. vorhanden sein, mein einziges Bedenken ist nur weil sie recht günstig war.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte mich damals auch umgeschaut und auch einige von Brennenstuhl gefunden, die sehr gut sein sollen.
> Am ende wird man es nie so genau wissen können, da zum einem hoffentlich nie der Fall eines Blitzeinschlag eintreten sollte und zum anderem erst dann ersichtlich ist ob die Schutzschaltung dazu ausreicht und es funktioniert. Nur ohne diesen Schutz kann teure Hardware die an so eine Steckdosenleiste hängt  beschädigt werden. Das hat jetzt nichts genau mit dem was zu tun was dein Anliegen ist, aber ich denke das dieses Thema auch nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen ist.


Die sollen bis zu 10 Jahre Garantie geben und sogar eine Blitzschutzversicherung. Wenn Hardware trotzdem beschädigt wird,  erstatten die einen das Geld.


----------



## bastian123f (24. Mai 2018)

Also ich hatte jedes Jahr einen neuen Router benötigt wegen Blitzeinschlag. Habe mir gleich 3 von denen besorgt: Brennenstuhl Secure-Tec, Steckdosenleiste 8-fach mit Uberspannungsschutz und Master Slave Funktion (3m Kabel und Schalter) Farbe: anthrazit: Amazon.de: Burobedarf & Schreibwaren

Allgemein kann ich nicht viel über Brennenstuhl sagen, aber seit 3 Jahren keinen neuen mehr gebraucht, nachdem der Router jetzt an der Leiste hängt.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die sollen bis zu 10 Jahre Garantie geben und sogar eine Blitzschutzversicherung. Wenn Hardware trotzdem beschädigt wird,  erstatten die einen das Geld.


Dann verstehe ich jetzt auch die Produktbeschreibung.



> Die V7 Steckdosenleisten mit Überspannungsschutz bieten optimalen Schutz für Computer, Elektrogeräte und mehr. Diese sind mit der Garantie für die Anschlussgeräte optimal versichert. Alle V7 Überspannungsschutz-Steckdosenleisten sind nach CE zertifiziert und ROHS konform und werden mit lebenslanger Produktgarantie geliefert.
> EMI-/RFI-Rauschfilter für eine optimale Leistung & Hauptstromschalter für eine effiziente Energienutzung
> Versicherungsschutz für die Anschlussgeräte (bis EUR 75.000)
> Energieaufnahme 1050 Joules max. & Überlaststrom 22.500 A max.
> ...


Quelle: Otto.de

In meinem Fall habe ich ein Aktenvernichter mit dran und da versuchte ich eine Steckdosenleiste mit EMI-/RFI-Rauschfilter, da ich mit meinem neuen Monitor Probleme hatte wenn der Aktenvernichter mal lief. Denn dann ging kurz für wenige Sekunden der Monitor dabei aus. Sollte daher ein Störfilter haben um ggf. das Problem beheben zu können. Am ende wurde es damit nicht behoben, aber mit einem anderem DP-Kabel was zwei Ferrit Filter am Kabel dran hat. Mein vorheriger Kabel was ich sogar sehr hochwertig gekaufte hatte keine mit dran.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2018)

Also im PC Geschäft, wo ich morgen den neuen Rechner hole, die haben Brennenstuhl nicht aber APC. Die sollen ja auch nicht schlecht sein. Dann nehme davon eine mit Überspannungsschutz.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2018)

Habe mir jetzt 3x "_*AEG Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz »6-fach Steckdosenleiste mit Überspannungsschutz«*_" + 3x "*Primewire CAT.7 Gigabit Ethernet LAN Netzwerkkabel (RJ45)*" bestellt. 
Grund dazu ist da ich vermehrt schon in letzter Zeit gelesen habe das durch Blitz entweder Router oder Mainboards defekt gingen. Hier ist manchmal auch nur am Mainboard der Netwerk-Lan betroffen. Bei diesen drei Steckdosenleisten wird auch ein Netzwerk-Lan mit abgesichert. Meine Fritzbox 7490 habe ich ende letztes Jahres auch ausgetauscht da nach einem Gewitter wir ständig Probleme mit ihr hatten. Daher ist nicht ausgeschlossen das der Router davon ein Schaden abbekommen hatte. Habe damals sämtliche Lan-Kabel und den Router ersetzt, was mich an die 300 Euro gekostet hat.

Habe vor eines für meiner Fritzbox 7590 zu nutzen, denn hier kann ich auch das VDSL was eingeht absichern und natürlich über die Stromspannung mein Router, Drucker, 55 Zoll UHD Fernseher die alle an einer Steckdosenleiste an dieser Position neben dem Wohnzimmerschrank hängen. Eines nutze ich dann für mich am Rechner und meinem Monitor und werde auch das Netzwerk-Lan mit absichern. 

Eines bekommt mein Sohn nur bei ihm bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig ob  wir den Netzwerk-Lan zum Rechner absichern oder zum Netzwerk-Switch was er auch hat. Denn von dort aus werden bei ihm vier Geräte mit dem Netzwerk verbunden. Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob wenn wir das Lan-Kabel zum Netwerk-Switch absichern ob dann alle anderen vier Geräte übers Netzwerk auch gesichert werden. Wobei Hauptanliegen wäre der Rechner, so das wir statt den Netwerk-Switch ansonsten das Lan-Kabel was vom Switch zum Rechner geht absichern könnten.

Meine Tochter bekommt meine neue Steckdosenleiste was ich kürzlich hier erwähnt habe, denn dieses hat kein Anschluss für das Netzwerk-Lan.
Ihr Rechner wird aber mit W-Lan verbunden, so das sie solch eine Absicherung nicht mit dabei haben muss.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juni 2018)

Vergiss einfach diese "Überspannungsschutzgeschichte", das ist reines Marketinggeschwätz,

die Modelle der meisten Anbieter sind mangelhaft 

Bei Gewittern gilt immer, Stecker ziehen


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei Gewittern gilt immer, Stecker ziehen


Kein Bock!

Ja hast Recht besser wäre es. Gut das mein Rechner auch per WLAN läuft. Habe schon öfter gehört das per LAnkabel der Rechner auch beschädigt werden kann. Wenns den Router erwischt.


----------



## Adi1 (2. Juni 2018)

Naja, gerade bei Altbauten ist nix mit faradayischen Käfiig,

da reicht schon ein Einschlag in der Nähe,

um die Elektronik lahmzulegen 

Wer seine Technik liebt, zieht den Stecker,

die Versicherung zahlt ja nur den Zeitwert


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2018)

Ist hier jemand mit einer APC Steckdosenleiste? Also ich finde dafür das die mich 20 Euro gekostet hat ist der Kippschalter aber komisch.
Der geht voll schwer und ist laut.  Manchmal beim einschalten habe ich den Eindruck einen Lichtbogen unten im Schalter zu sehen. Ist das normal?


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juni 2018)

BLITZ-Schutz kann eine Steckdose nicht bieten.

Man schaue sich mal richtigen Blitzschutz in Unterverteilungen an, dann merkt man, dass das in so einer Leiste physikalisch schwierig wird.



Der Lichtbogen ist vollkommen normal, besonders wenn du alle möglichen Verbraucher daran hast.

Gefahr geht hauptsächlich von alten, billigen Steckerleisten mit Kippschalter aus:
Schalter klemmt oder verkniesgraddelt und es fängt an zu schmoren.

Da kann dann so eine Steckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz helfen, weil sie beim Kurzschluss auslösen sollte.

Ein Blitz hüpft da locker flockig drüber.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2018)

Das mit dem Blitzschutz ist mir mitlerweile klar das da so eine Steckdosenleiste nicht schützt. Oder ausreichend schützen kann.



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Der Lichtbogen ist vollkommen normal, besonders wenn du alle möglichen Verbraucher daran hast.


Ist eine 6fach Leiste und da hängt nur mein PC, Monitor und mein Teufel 2.1 System dran (welches aber aus ist).  Dazu kommt wahrscheinlich demnächst noch ein neuer Drucker.



> Gefahr geht hauptsächlich von alten, billigen Steckerleisten mit Kippschalter aus:
> Schalter klemmt oder verkniesgraddelt und es fängt an zu schmoren.


Mich wundert nur das der so schwer geht und auch laut ist. Würde ich für Steckerleisten in der Preisklasse nciht erwarten.
Aber ok, wenn das nicht weiter schlimm ist.



> Da kann dann so eine Steckerleiste mit Überspannungsschutz helfen, weil sie beim Kurzschluss auslösen sollte.


Hat die ja.


----------



## Tronado (10. Juni 2018)

Ein fachgerechter Blitzschutz ist immer mehrstufig aufgebaut, beginnt mit der Zählerverteilung, über eine evtl. Unterverteilung  und endet in einer solchen Steckdosenleiste oder einer Unterputzsteckdose mit integriertem Schutz (Steckdose ab. 100 € mit LED-Anzeige, als Einbaumodul ca. 20 €, aber keine Anzeige). Hier würde ich einen integrierten Schutz eines namhaften Herstellers einer Steckdosenleiste vorziehen, ist deutlich aufwändiger konstruiert. Auch der äußere Blitzschutz ist immens wichtig und sollte von einer Fachfirma geprüft werden. Aber nicht jede Elektrofirma kennt sich mit dem äußeren Gebäudeblitzschutz wirklich aus.

Die Marke "AEG" hat nichts mehr mit der deutschen Qualitätsmarke früherer Jahre zu tun oder mit den Küchengroßgeräten, das ist Fernostelektronik allerbilligster Machart, da würde ich die Hände von lassen. 

Wer sicher gehen will, lässt sich Steckdosenleisten, Verlängerungen und (zumindest) die Küchengeräte alle 1-2 Jahre  vom Elektriker prüfen. die gesamte Elektroinstallation alle 2-3 Jahre (je nach Zustand und Fehlerhäufigkeit). Aber bitte immer vom Fachmann oder einem wirklich erfahrenen Laien. Kleingeräte und Betriebsmittel können auch nach Absprache in der Werkstatt vorbeigebracht und geprüft werden, dann ist es deutlich günstiger und Termin geht schneller.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2018)

Tronado schrieb:


> Die Marke "AEG" hat nichts mehr mit der deutschen Qualitätsmarke früherer Jahre zu tun oder mit den Küchengroßgeräten, das ist Fernostelektronik allerbilligster Machart, da würde ich die Hände von lassen.


Und was ist von "APC" zu halten? Die machen ja auch USVs.


----------



## Tronado (10. Juni 2018)

Ja, APC ist eine US Firma für USVs und EDV-Stromversorgung, grundsätzlich vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## Körschgen (10. Juni 2018)

Die Schwergängigkeit und auch die Lautstärke beim Schalten sind durchaus als positiv zu sehen!

Das gefährlichste sind Schalter ohne mechanische Spannung.

Wenn so ein Schalter auf halb Acht steht, kann es schnell anfangen zu Schmoren.

Je schneller geschaltet wird, desto besser.


----------

